
Portuguese children file climate change lawsuit against 33 European countries - vanusa
https://www.theguardian.com/law/2020/sep/03/portuguese-children-sue-33-countries-over-climate-change-at-european-court
======
jlelse
COVID-19 lets the topic of climate change take a back seat, but COVID-19 also
shows that something must change. I really hope that these young people will
succeed and that a verdict will actually be passed that obliges governments to
do something. What makes me angry is that politicians, who probably won’t even
experience the effects of climate change anymore, let themselves be influenced
(and probably paid directly or indirectly) to make sure that nothing changes.

([https://jlelse.blog/links/2020/09/climate-change-
court/](https://jlelse.blog/links/2020/09/climate-change-court/))

